# Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos



## Rhineman (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin zusammen,
nach Weihnachten geht es für 1 Woche in die Nähe von Dahme, Süssau, Ostermade. Dort gibt es Seebrücken, lohnt sich das von dort mit der Spinnrute auf Dorsch oder besser mit Naturköder ? Habe auch eine 4,5 mm Wathose dabei, um evtl. auf Mefos was zu versuchen ? Ist das eine interessante Ecke dafür bzw.wie erfolgversprechend kann das in der kalten Jahreszeit sein ?
Hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich ? Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Komme vom schönen Niederrhein und bin daher noch nicht "Ostsee erfahren".|kopfkrat

Gruß an alle.


----------



## rippi (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Eigentlich sind alle Strände da Super Mefo Strecken. Dorsch kannst du auch fangen ich weiß nur nicht wie nah die Dorsche ans Ufer kommen, aber mit nen Belly fängt man da auch schon gut auf 100 m. Also solltest du auch von der Seebrücke gut fangen können. Falls nicht auf Kunstköder, dann halt Naturköder, dann geht eigentlich immer was. Im Winter ist auch gerade da gut für Mefos weil ein Stück weiter nördlich einige kleinere Bäche dort münden. Wenn du schwere Feederruten hast, dann würde ich es an deiner Stelle in der Brandung versuchen.


----------



## Rhineman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Moin und danke für die Infos.
Feederrute leider negativ, bin mehr der Spinnangler, der sich die Füße platt läuft. Das dürfte dann an den Bereichen, die Du angedeutet hast, dann kein Thema sein.
Ostsee - Mono oder Geflochtene ? Was empfiehlt sich da ?
Auf Dorsch vom Kutter habe ich bis jetzt immer Mono genommen, aber auf Mefo ?

Gruß vom schönen Niederrhein


----------



## Ostseestipper (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Moin Rhineman,

auf der Ecke sollte schon was gehen. Im Dezember ist es hautsächlich einen Frage der Wassertemperatur. Leichter auflandiger Wind (2-3) ist zum Spinnfischen gut. Wassertemp. sollte schon noch 6-8°C (oder wärmer) haben. Dann müsste was gehen.

Gruß Ostseestipper


----------



## LightTackle (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Moin,
Fürs Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch würde ich ne geflochtene nehmen da du öfter mal Bisse in großer Entfernung bekommst die du mit einer monofilen Schnur durch die Dehnung nicht bemerken würdest...


----------



## rippi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Kommt drauf an wie kalt es ist, welche Geflochtene du nimmst, etc.  Mono geht auch gut. Es muss nicht geflochtener sein.

 Weit nach draußen musst du nicht unbedingt kommen, gerade da die Ecke, ich weiß gerade nicht ob Sütel, Süssau oder Kraksdorf. Ist ne geile Rinne und dahinter gleich ein Steinriff. Ich meine das ist Sütel und dann in Richtung Süden, bin mir aber nicht 100 % sicher.
 Und im Dezember müsste da noch genug Klein zeug Futter rumschwimmen, außer es kühlt sich total ab.


----------



## Rhineman (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Danke fuer die Tips. Welche Seebruecke kann man empfehlen ? Ist das angeln dort erlaubt ? Gruß


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Ein büschen Ostseefeeling für dich#h

http://www.dahme.com/webcam_dlrg.php


----------



## Rhineman (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein büschen Ostseefeeling für dich#h
> 
> http://www.dahme.com/webcam_dlrg.php



Moin und vielen Dank, toller link. Werde schon nervõs......
Gruß an alle.


----------



## chrisone83 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Moin an die Boardies,

wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch Boardies Lust hat und mich an die Hand nehmen kann, um Anfang 2015 meine ersten Versuche auf die Mefo und Leos in Ostholsten mit der Wathose zu starten. Wäre echt nett. Bin relativ erfahren was Dorsche vom Boot aus angeht und Hornis sowohl mit Boot als auch mit der Wathose. Was auf Zander und Aal in HH geht, habe ich auch einiges an Erfahrung zu bieten.:m


----------



## xxMartinxx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jahreswechsel 2014/15 Angeln auf Dorsch und Mefos*

Moin
sind welche von euch öfter mal bei Eckernförde auf Meerforelle los?


----------

